

Putting Journalists And Programmers In The Same Room - jarrold
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2009/10/mediawatch_putt.php

======
protomyth
Something really rubs me wrong about the "Foremski's Take" section. It seems
truly ignorant about what a programmer is. I always hate those "I could do
your job, but you couldn't do mine".

Saying that publishing content is easier now due to the work of programmers
trying to appeal to a less technical audience would have been truthful and
would have made a good point. Saying that journalist could learn to program
easier then a programmer could learn to be a journalist is presumptive and
would depend quite a bit on the individual.

